# Bildmanipulation



## holzoepfael (30. Dezember 2005)

hi all

Leider ist mir kein passender Titel für mein Problem eingefallen, das mich jetzt doch schon eine Weile beschäftigt. Und zwar habe ich etwas Vergleichbares wie auf diesem Bild versucht zu machen, einfach nicht mit einem Hund:





Doch ich scheitere schon in den Grundzügen. Angefangen habe ich mit Ebeneneinstellungen und danach bin ich zum Kopierstempel übergegangen. Doch es hat nicht wirklich funktioniert...:/
Kennt dazu jemand ein Tutorial, oder weiss gerade selber wie sowas zu machen ist ?

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## hotschen (30. Dezember 2005)

Dazu gibts ein Tut auf Worth1000.com


----------



## holzoepfael (30. Dezember 2005)

hmm.... Vielen Dank !
Die Tutorials auf worth1000 muss ich mir sowieso wieder mal zu Gemüte führen. Meist sau anspruchsvoll, aber sehr effektiv....

Mfg holzoepfael

/e: Das problem von diesem Tutorial ist, dass es nur die Fälle berücksichtigt, bei denen die Quelle genau mit der Statue übereinstimmt. Doch bei meinem Beispiel, ging die Hundeschnauze über die Umrisse der Statue hinweg..... ?!


----------

